# Variable speed belt sander may revolutionize shop



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I have the same sander. It has held up well for many years. I don't use it that often, but when I do I have been happy with it.


----------



## BnC (Sep 10, 2018)

Great review and comments on belt sanders. I'm finding more merits of mine too every time I use it.


----------



## JoeTrekker (Nov 16, 2012)

Makita also makes a nice range of accessories for their belt sanders such as sanding shoes, replacement sanding plates (steel, graphite, and cork), and a stand. For some reason they don't import them into the USA, but they're available in Canada:

https://bcfasteners.com/search-results/?q=makita%209903&page_num=2


----------

